# Have you ever actually asked someone trustworthy whether you smell or not?



## Tabithaj (May 11, 2018)

And what did they say? Just wondering since many of you have said your family members can't smell anything, so have you asked someone else about it who says that you smell occasionally? (Instead of just hearing comments from people you cannot ask directly about it.)

I myself had lg combined with severe anxiety which I guess triggered the problem. (I also have ibs). My family doesn't usually smell anything but I heard comments about smell from other people e.g. in a train and sometimes I noticed the smell myself. My doctor naturally thinks that's impossible and that I had paranoia. (I kind of regret not asking about the smell directly from someone who commented on it, lol.) My anxiety is getting better now and haven't heard a comment for a few weeks.

There's lots of evidence that suggest that lg is partially a psychological problem and can often be treated with placebo. Anyhow, I don't believe the problem was "just in my head" (or in your head) and am now looking for proper evidence that this is a real deal. I used to be so anxious that I might have exaggerated this in my head and constantly observing people's reactions around you makes anybody a little paranoid, so I guess many people here have similar experiences.

SO TELL ME: how do you know for sure the smell is not "just is your head"? Who have you asked about it and what did they say?


----------



## PYT (Jul 3, 2015)

Posted Today, 01:13 PM

I finally found the very inexpensive cure to my uncontrollable and very embarrassing condition. After spending thousands of dollars on doctors visiting, prescriptions, and trying different types of herbs, with no success. I accidentally discovered the cure when my daughter wouldn't eat her snack raisins. So, not letting them go to waste I eat them instead and notice that I've been having regular bowel movements, and such with no negative side effects. And notice that people wasn't standoffish, constantly rubbing their noses, and making rude remarks. Since then I've been eating them ever since, my symptoms went away 100%. I'm slowly getting over my fear of wondering if I smell bad when I'm around people. I don't see people rubbing their noses, and making rude remarks when I'm out in public. I hope that this forums will help others to over come their constant fear of suffering with their embarrassing condition as well. Good luck and eat plenty of healthy raisins. And start living life again.


----------

